# Saudi Flight Medics



## akflightmedic (Jan 16, 2012)

This post is for those of you who have been there done that. I have read the threads here online...I have a few more questions off line.

Please PM me and I will contact you.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 16, 2012)

PM "Armor10" hes been a flight medic over there for almost 2 years now. I also lived and worked with most of the flight guys in Riyadh if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 17, 2012)

Got what I needed...thanks!


----------

